# Live Oak suckers



## PStuffel (Jul 1, 2008)

Well I just finished a weekend job trimming the deadwood out of a few Live Oaks for a friend. 2 of the trees were full of suckers on all of the higher parts of the trunk and main branches. One of the tree canopy's seems to be in decline and at the base of the tree, the ground is full of root sprouts that extend out about as wide as the canopy. It looks like an island of 6 inch sprouts and are really dense. So to get to the point. I have talked to a few local pro's about this and get a different answer from them all. What I want to know is how many of the suckers on the tree should I remove (i took about 50%.) And second, will it help the tree to mow down the root sprouts and keep them down. I do understand some of the causes of this happening, the tree is obviously stressed. I am thinking soil compaction and a lack of moisture. This thing is growing in about 8to 12 inches of soil on a limestone shelf right next to a dirt/caliche road. I also have concerns about mowing down the sprouts because I feel like I am just opening up the tree to oak wilt problems. Spraying the entire island with tree coat seems a little silly (or is it?)
Please advise! Thanks!


----------

